
New photos from GREGOR telescope resolve details on the Sun as small as 50km - bookofjoe
http://www.leibniz-kis.de/en/institute/pictures-of-the-month/single-view/europes-largest-solar-telescope-gregor-unveils-magnetic-details-of-the-sun-1/
======
bookofjoe
>This is as if one saw a needle on a soccer field perfectly sharp from a
distance of one kilometer.

